# Hi-Res Pics 2013 CC 20x9 with Eibach springs



## losterdamus (May 14, 2012)

Some Hi-res pics of my 2013 CC with 20x9 235-35-20 no spacers and Eibach springs. Only wish the front had a little more of a drop but the car rides like stock with this step. I will have to get a bodyshop to repaint and fill in the holes the damn dealer made with the plate bracket :banghead:
I'll be performing an alignment in the AM now that the springs have settled.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That looks real good....sweet pics....how much did the springs totally drop you after they settled?


----------



## losterdamus (May 14, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> That looks real good....sweet pics....how much did the springs totally drop you after they settled?


Thanks! I'll measure it after the alignment.


----------



## losterdamus (May 14, 2012)

Some night pics.





























































































DAMN YOU photobucket! Pictures wont load in full res,grainy and small.


----------



## Logical (Apr 30, 2012)

Just when i think the redesigned cc is a design blunder, a car like yours comes along and changes my mind. Looks really clean, I'm diggin it :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bugaudiophile (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks great. It would look even better if you painted the whole grill body color. You could have it done while the bumper is being sprayed. :thumbup:


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Very Niiiiice :thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Lookin' real good! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Wheel & tire brands, please?

TM


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

stop showing off these leds
i hate these '13 guys with their fancy headlights.
j/k :laugh:
car looks sharp, great wheel choice. looks clean. 
but still not digging the front end.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> stop showing off these leds
> i hate these '13 guys with their fancy headlights.
> j/k :laugh:
> car looks sharp, great wheel choice. looks clean.
> but still not digging the front end.












Hey..... just put the LED's on your '09 thru '12 CC, like this!

TM


----------



## losterdamus (May 14, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> Lookin' real good! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Wheel & tire brands, please?
> 
> TM


Replica Wheel Q7 - 20x9 ET40 - with Kumo ecsta spt and thanks!

Rims from here.

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...leAndSize.do?bp=&yr=2012&wd=20&rw=&vid=021446


----------



## losterdamus (May 14, 2012)

wh1te09gti said:


> stop showing off these leds
> i hate these '13 guys with their fancy headlights.
> j/k :laugh:
> car looks sharp, great wheel choice. looks clean.
> but still not digging the front end.


HA HA! you know you like it!

I had my girl follow me in my car and from a distance thru the rear view mirror you CAN'T see the bumper , just the LED's  . To be honest i would rather have the headlights cause when your driving the LED's really stand out, no one is looking at the bumper when there at the other end of the stop light since there mesmerized by the lights. J/K. But it would be nice to have both, Bumper and LED'S


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

Idc what anyone says, that is a beautiful car! Sweet setup.


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## ccturbo (Jul 27, 2011)

First 2013 I really like! Still hate the grill but everything else looks tight.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Car looks great! I saw a 2013 stock ther other day and in Black it looked good. Still like the front end of the 1st gen CC's though. 

Question though. Did you go with the tires because of price, or have you bought them in the past? I just know that they're very inexpensive and I've just been running Michelin Pilot's on most of my cars. Just a fan of them. I was just curious. 

And I'm gonna be the first to say it so don't hate me :laugh: But you should have saved up for coils... :facepalm: :thumbup:


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great! Makes me wonder what my cc would look like if i opted wait and get a 2013. GaHHH stock for stock i liked the 1st gen, but now seeing more and more 2013s, im really wondering.


----------



## losterdamus (May 14, 2012)

cwwiii said:


> Car looks great! I saw a 2013 stock ther other day and in Black it looked good. Still like the front end of the 1st gen CC's though.
> 
> Question though. Did you go with the tires because of price, or have you bought them in the past? I just know that they're very inexpensive and I've just been running Michelin Pilot's on most of my cars. Just a fan of them. I was just curious.
> 
> And I'm gonna be the first to say it so don't hate me :laugh: But you should have saved up for coils... :facepalm: :thumbup:


I've used Kumho's and Nitto's in the past and the tire is soft and has very good grip for the HP this car makes. I consider Kumho's to be mid-grade tires. My Nissan Titan has Kumho's but there mud tires. My previous Vette had Nitto's and my current Viper has Nitto's but those are high HP cars. Also, i get tires at wholesale from my distributers so i get them cheap.

One thing i've learning about Audi/Volkswagon is that they run borderline negative camber ( look at the readings before i dropped it below ) so tires wear out alot faster than other makes and models.

I could of bought coilovers since (thank the lord) i'm financially fit but i was going for a smooth ride and thanks to snobrdrdan testing and comments i went with what was the best fit. This is my DD so wanted to stay close to stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Looking _fantastic_!! :thumbup:



Logical said:


> Just when i think the redesigned cc is a design blunder, a car like yours comes along and changes my mind.


Exactly. Knew it would only take a few modded versions to bring many around.


----------



## wavestowing (May 11, 2012)

your car looks great. 1st 2013 i like :thumb up: I'm in the market for those same wheels for my 2012. any spacer needed?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulation with a very nice CC.
In the beginning i was not sure about this facelift, but after looking on it in real life and on yours and others good pictures, i think it looks great.:thumbup:

But of course i still like my own CC a lot, and not sure if i would switch it with the new CC. But i would consider it.


----------



## losterdamus (May 14, 2012)

wavestowing said:


> your car looks great. 1st 2013 i like :thumb up: I'm in the market for those same wheels for my 2012. any spacer needed?


Once again, Thanks everyone on the comments!

No spacers since they are 20x (9) et40.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

losterdamus said:


> Only wish the front had a little more of a drop


Throw some spacers on the front & that should help out....give it the illusion it's lower anyways

Because of the fender shadow and your tires stretched a little....your tire isn't filling the gap as well between the tire & the fender 

Push the wheel out a little further and it'll look better (filling that current void) :thumbup:


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

really like your wheels. don't think i can get it here in malaysia


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

Man that looks great. I'm picking up my CC tomorrow, and this post is swaying me in the direction of 20's (was planning 19s)


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

needs way more low to pull off 20's imo


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

kimchi29 said:


> needs way more low to pull off 20's imo


:thumbup:


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Car looks great :thumbup:


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

X2


----------



## losterdamus (May 14, 2012)

kimchi29 said:


> needs way more low to pull off 20's imo


Not to offend the slabs here but a car that looks to low looks cheap to me. I'm 35 years old so the lowrider days are over. This is my DD so i need to be able to drive it with no issues. I've gotten many compliments the way it sits by the young and old folks but with the (more low) i'm sure the older folks will think different. With the 235-35 and springs I love the way it rides plus the lower you go the more neg camber you will have there for wearing your tires alot faster. I know the dampers will wear out with the springs faster but when that happens i'll get the koni yellows.The lowest look i like on what i've seen is the cars Dino from ACH has done but not for me.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

losterdamus said:


> the lower you go the more neg camber you will have there for wearing your tires alot faster. I know the dampers will wear out with the springs faster but when that happens i'll get the koni yellows.The lowest look i like on what i've seen is the cars Dino from ACH has done but not for me.


Not true.

I'm like 2.5"-3" lower than stock and only -0.9 camber in the front....which is less than when I was on the Eibachs (it was -1 with those)
And then in the rear....they can dial in the camber (factory camber bolt)

Still in spec, regardless

And the Eibachs + stock dampers are perfect together. They won't drastically shorten the life


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

kimchi29 said:


> needs way more low to pull off 20's imo


Agreed!



losterdamus said:


> Not to offend the slabs here but a car that looks to low looks cheap to me. I'm 35 years old so the lowrider days are over. This is my DD so i need to be able to drive it with no issues. I've gotten many compliments the way it sits by the young and old folks but with the (more low) i'm sure the older folks will think different. With the 235-35 and springs I love the way it rides plus the lower you go the more neg camber you will have there for wearing your tires alot faster. I know the dampers will wear out with the springs faster but when that happens i'll get the koni yellows.The lowest look i like on what i've seen is the cars Dino from ACH has done but not for me.


I disagree. Different strokes for different folks. No sure why some people categorize a certain mod style to age. I turn 39 this year and all my cars have no wheel well gap. My CC is my daily driver, the roads around here aren't the best, I run 30 series tires, and the ride is just fine. I too get looks and compliments of all ages. Most of my car guys are close or around my age and we all run "no wheel well gap". There's no such thing as "too low" and "too old" to mod a certain way. You might as well say you're too old to drive Ferraris, Lambos and Porches and say dark tint makes your car look ghetto and cheap. I'm just say'n... 

Your ride looks nice but I agree w/kimchi29 , to pull 20s, you need no gap and less tire. But at the end of the day, it's what you like is what matters. :thumbup:


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

losterdamus said:


> Not to offend the slabs here but a car that looks to low looks cheap to me. I'm 35 years old so the lowrider days are over. This is my DD so i need to be able to drive it with no issues. I've gotten many compliments the way it sits by the young and old folks but with the (more low) i'm sure the older folks will think different. With the 235-35 and springs I love the way it rides plus the lower you go the more neg camber you will have there for wearing your tires alot faster. I know the dampers will wear out with the springs faster but when that happens i'll get the koni yellows.The lowest look i like on what i've seen is the cars Dino from ACH has done but not for me.


100% agree I wouldn't want to pull in my office in a slammed car either. Car looks great, hence why I just ordered the exact same wheels!!!


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

What wheels did you have on it originally?


----------



## jeff080 (Jun 9, 2012)

Your car is sick


----------



## losterdamus (May 14, 2012)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> There's no such thing as "too low" and "too old" to mod a certain way. You might as well say you're too old to drive Ferraris, Lambos and Porches and say dark tint makes your car look ghetto and cheap. QUOTE]
> 
> This is my Viper, i don't think i'm too old to drive this, I wouldn't slam it and dark tint dosen't make it look ghetto.
> 
> But like you said different strokes for different folks and i respect your opinion.


----------



## losterdamus (May 14, 2012)

DaddyO said:


> What wheels did you have on it originally?


These! How much you guys think i can sells these for? Tires have less than 1k miles on it.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice Viper man! :thumbup:


----------



## losterdamus (May 14, 2012)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Nice Viper man! :thumbup:


Thanks , Here's a better pic with the wheel stickers i added.


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

losterdamus said:


> Thanks , Here's a better pic with the wheel stickers i added.


:thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Viper needs Moarlow too, but she is gorgeous


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

losterdamus said:


> These! How much you guys think i can sells these for? Tires have less than 1k miles on it.


They seem to be in demand....probably ~$1000 easily


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

Car looks perfect. What % grade tint is that?


----------



## That 713 Drank (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice wheels on the cc


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

Nice cc man i got 20s on mines also and last night i order the eibach springs cause i saw ur car and looks real nice man:thumbup: 
Here is mines


----------

